# Sure, just give it away!



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My son just sold his E350 Club wagon (almost identical to mine) as shown in "what does everyone drive" for $700. The van is a good reliable vehicle with great tires and a 5.8L strong running powerplant. I won't list all the other goodies but it was a really sweet work van. 

I just took his old van....E250HD (8550Lb package) in for scrap without the tranny....I'm gonna strip it (E40D) and sell it for the aluminium components. Long story made short.....The "junker" was worth $610 just for scrap!! 

I'm not peeved at the kid for "giving" his van away....it's just nice to see that someone can get some use out of a vehicle that was no longer needed for his line of work. 

I'm going to get rid of another E250HD for scrap....I would be too embarassed to sell it for more than scrap price. It still runs but needs some work....body rusted, broken brake line, exhaust....it has seen better days.

This not a solicitation to sell the old van....I'm just talking to hear myself. That sometimes happens in old age....LOL

SABL


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sometimes the only way to have an intelligent conversation is to talk to oneself.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

SABL i gave 500 for 2 92 mark8s one was pure parts car no title blown out air bags no tranny but good motor. other was good running car with good title. put the wife in the good one she drove it a week and managed to blow the head gasket (im blameing her but yall know me being a mechanic and mechanics dont work on thier own stuff because theres no money in that). ignore talk in parentasees?spelling? anyway i figured ok now i have to pull both motors and install one. well after putting it off for a couple days (dont ask her she will tell yall it was more like 6 weeks) i found her another car that was cheaper on gas to drive back and forth to work. so now to the point. i take the bad motor out and scrap the aluminium and get a few bucks for it. dont know exactly because i had other aluminium stuff to go with it. then took the one with the good motor to the scrap yard got 440 bucks and still have the aluminium wheels( took it off because after pulling the first motor i figured im not doing that crap again im not set up to pull motors out from under the cars). then i took the one with no motor and good tranny and got 360 and still have the wheels from it too ( some dummy should have pulled the good tranny being the only thing holding it in there was a wire and the crossmember). last time i took aluminium wheels they were bringing 16 bucks each so i know i would have had a good car if i wouldve put a little effort in it but i figure if i had fixed the one and sold it i wouldve gotton around 1200 for it and scrapping both and getting to be lazy ill have around 1000 from both so lazy won. still good profit and little work i just hated to send them to thier deaths both had the all aluminium 4.6 v8s and when the one was running boy she would fly.

well im getting off the soap box before yall start throwing rotton tomatos for the sin i commited by killin those cars.


Bud.


----------

